# السحب العميق



## احمد الجاف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من كل من لديه الرغبة في السحب العميق بالقوالب المخروطية او بالقوالب التتابعية 
الدخول في حوار او المشاركة ببحوث يخص الموضوع علما اني حاصل على الماجستير تخصص هندسة الانتاج والمعادن وموضع رسالة البحث كان في السحب العميق للصلب ثنائي الطور بقالب مخروطي.​


----------



## صقر مصر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الحقيقة انا مش عارف يعنى اية السحب العميق ممكن تقولى بعد اذنك


----------



## احمد الجاف (9 ديسمبر 2008)

Deep drawing technology is used in a wide range of production processes. For example, it is used by the automotive industry to manufacture car parts; it is also used for making household items such as stainless steel kitchen sinks. 




.


----------



## القيتولي (9 يونيو 2011)

السيد احمد الجاف 
السلام عليكم..
موضوعك جلب انتباهي فانا احاول منذ يومين ان استجمع بعض المعلومات لآنشاء معمل للسحب العميق .
واريد رايك في نوع الضاغط (البريس) الهيدروليكي ام الترددي(اكسانتريك) ؟
و بارك الله فيك...


----------



## تولين (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لموضوعك اخ احمد اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------

